# Weight weenie?



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

Are you one?

I've actually added weight to my stock bike in the form of bigger tires and a bash guard. My feeling is that extra piece of cake you had for dessert last night, or the preemptive crap you forgot to take before your ride adds a lot more weight than those tires that weigh an extra 200 grams... :roll: :lol:


----------



## JD (May 20, 2009)

A good crap can be almost a pound and a half.  Plus you can sweat out upo to 5 pounds during a good workout.  I've always been about durability over weight savings.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2009)

I'm a bit of a weight weenie on my road bike.  I like durability and a bit of comfort on my MTB so... not so much there.

But I don't race either.  And I understand why some people are... some people do take it over the top but, OTOH, I hear weight weenies berated a la Greg's post a lot, when the truth is, if you really care about weight, grams is the only way you can do it.

Save a 100 g on a handlebar, another 250 on wheels, etc., it all adds up.  That's the point.  That's how in the end you have a 23 lb bike vs a 30 lb bike.

It all depends on the application and what floats yer boat.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

Ride a SS... drop the derailleurs, shifters, cables, a bunch of sprockets... ;-)


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

Marc said:


> I hear weight weenies berated a la Greg's post a lot



Not really berating. Okay, maybe a little.  My point is that if you're going to start gram counting, it's all or nothing.


----------



## MR. evil (May 20, 2009)

I have added a bunch of weight to my bike, probably something like 2 lbs
Coil rear shock
heavier tires
Adjustable seat post

But I have removed some all important rotations weight by going tubeless and will get rid or more my getting a lighter wheelset.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not really berating. Okay, maybe a little.  My point is that if you're going to start gram counting, it's all or nothing.



I always like riding with a few extra grams in my pack.....


----------



## MR. evil (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I always like riding with a few extra grams in my pack.....



Do you actually even ride?


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Ride a SS... drop the derailleurs, shifters, cables, a bunch of sprockets... ;-)



We keep hearing about this bike, when will we see it in action?


----------



## marcski (May 20, 2009)

Like Marc, I don't consider myself one, but would be more on the road bike than on the mountain bike.  I don't race nor am I a sponsered rider; I don't have a trust fund so I don't see the cost-benefit of spending the mucho $$ needed to save more weight from the levels I'm at now.  

I say it about skiing and skis...and the same IMHO is true about biking and bikes....its all about the biker/skier not the bike/skis.


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2009)

marcski said:


> .its all about the biker/skier not the bike/skis.



amen.  seriously.


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2009)

Road bike, I care about wheel weight, just because of its impact on acceleration and agility. It'll be a long while (both financially and physically) before I care about the absolute weight of the bike. Heck, one of the main points to riding is the excercise, a heavier bike just means more excercise.

It'll also be a while before I go to Lycra or tight fitting shirts.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I always like riding with a few extra grams in my pack.....



LOL......win!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 20, 2009)

I have no idea what my bike weighs nor could I care less.  



Grassi21 said:


> I always like riding with a few extra grams in my pack.....


:beer:  I like to burn a few grams just about 3.5 miles into my usual ride....right after the last major climb.  All st and rolling hills from there until the parking lot, where there's usually a few 12 ounces waiting for me in a cooler.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

No offense, but getting ripped during an MTB ride just doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Depends on the terrain you ride, I guess...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> No offense, but getting ripped during an MTB ride just doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Depends on the terrain you ride, I guess...


It's seriously pretty mild with real short rollers and st.  I also keep the speed down, around 10mph.  There's one log to jump over which is pretty fun.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> No offense, but getting ripped during an MTB ride just doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Depends on the terrain you ride, I guess...



maybe not the best idea to burn a fat L, but a couple tokes does no harm...


on another note.........we gotta hit up some singletrack!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Do you actually even ride?



on occasion



o3jeff said:


> We keep hearing about this bike, when will we see it in action?



i've had i out for 3 road rides already.  fun.  but not trail worthy.  its all about training with the rigid rider.



sLoPeS said:


> LOL......win!



i thought so. ;-)



RootDKJ said:


> I have no idea what my bike weighs nor could I care less.
> 
> 
> :beer:  I like to burn a few grams just about 3.5 miles into my usual ride....right after the last major climb.  All st and rolling hills from there until the parking lot, where there's usually a few 12 ounces waiting for me in a cooler.



great approach



Greg said:


> No offense, but getting ripped during an MTB ride just doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Depends on the terrain you ride, I guess...



i did it once.  didn't feel out of control or in danger.  it was more of a lack of enthusiasm and effort.


----------



## JD (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> No offense, but getting ripped during an MTB ride just doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Depends on the terrain you ride, I guess...



Always a good idea!  I never have a problem ripping gnarly trail after ripping a burning spear.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> great approach
> 
> 
> 
> i did it once.  didn't feel out of control or in danger.  it was more of a lack of enthusiasm and effort.



Thanks.  I'll second the lack of effort.  The knowledge that there's a few cold ones in the car keep the enthusiasm levels in check for me though :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

I would think a little basket to hold things would be a good addition of weight!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> No offense, but getting ripped during an MTB ride just doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Depends on the terrain you ride, I guess...



seems no different than tree skiing after getting ripped..me likey!!!!:idea:


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

I'm a weight weenie, only the lightest components can be found on my bike.


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> amen.  seriously.



QF mofawkin T.



mondeo said:


> Road bike, I care about wheel weight, just because of its impact on acceleration and agility. It'll be a long while (both financially and physically) before I care about the absolute weight of the bike. Heck, one of the main points to riding is the excercise, a heavier bike just means more excercise.
> 
> It'll also be a while before I go to Lycra or tight fitting shirts.



It's actually pretty easy _not_ to care about the overall weight of a road bike, because it's actually pretty hard to build up a heavy one.  All the components are featherweight compared to MTB.

I've done a century in Lycra + nylon shorts, and I've done three or four in just Lycra.  There's a reason I've done more without the shorts, and it's not because I feel pretty.

I actually just progressed one step further and got a pair of bib shorts.  A bazillion times better still than elastic waist.  There's def. a good reason racers from Cat 3 on up wear them almost exclusively.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 21, 2009)

Now that I'm on the special k diet my bike weighs more than I do!

But in all honesty, I guess I don't pay as much attention to the technical side of riding as I should. I have no eye deer how much my bike ways. Timmy does all the maintenance stuff. He tries to teach me but alas, attention span of a fruit fly. I'll get on the scale today and then get on the scale again holding my bike and let you know. I miss you, Greg. You should come out to karaoke!


----------



## mondeo (May 21, 2009)

Marc said:


> I've done a century in Lycra + nylon shorts, and I've done three or four in just Lycra. There's a reason I've done more without the shorts, and it's not because I feel pretty.


If I get up to a century this year (damn broken wrist is setting me back a bit,) I'll probably go for Lycra. But up to the 50 milers I was doing last year, I had no problem with baggy shorts.

Plus I figure if I can get up to a century, I'll feel pretty, oh so pretty.


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

I feel pretty, and witty and.... 

yeah.  Riding a century with a few other people makes it a lot easier.

My first century was on my hard tail MTB with road slicks, solo, around the hilly terrain of the Quabbin Reservoir.

That was a really bad idea.  I was fookin tired.  Took me like 7:45.

Compare that to riding the 108 miles of the first day of the PMC... which last year I did in under 6 hours.


----------

